# Color Code in the "Currently active users" capsule



## Jacques5646 (Aug 9, 2007)

I wonder what the various colours, signs and typo variations mean in the "Currently active users" section.
This is not of utmost importance but titillates me a bit.
All the best to all of you
Jacques


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Titillates, eh, Jacques?! Titillates does it? Well i'm going to tell you all about it..

<

<

<

..later.


----------



## nobhead1 (Dec 1, 2005)

If anyone can inform us about titillation on this forum, it will be Rooty - he's a world authority


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Red means "Moderator"
Light Green means "poor but honest".
Dark Green means " rich and sneaky".
Blue means "normal".


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Color Code in Member names*



RootyTootoot said:


> Red means "Moderator"
> Light Green means "poor but honest".
> Dark Green means "rich and sneaky".
> Blue means "normal".


Rooty,

I just realized that you should be dark green, because you are not "normal". 

The real story goes:
Red means "Moderator" or "Adminstrator"
*Light Green* means that the member donated in 2006 to upkeep of Sax on the Web
*Green* means that the member donated in 2007
*Dark Green* means that the member donated in 2008
Blue means "normal".

I haven't been able to list all 2006 contributors. If you see that you were left out or donated before 2006, please send me email and I will update your color.


----------



## Jacques5646 (Aug 9, 2007)

RootyTootoot said:


> Titillates, eh, Jacques?! Titillates does it? Well i'm going to tell you all about it..
> 
> <


Maybe my modest command of English should deter me from using too sensitive words...
Anyway, thanks to you all for these clarifications. Last unexplained detail: the meaning of the asterisk found after some Aliases...


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Jacques5646 said:


> Maybe my modest command of English should deter me from using too sensitive words...
> Anyway, thanks to you all for these clarifications. Last unexplained detail: the meaning of the asterisk found after some Aliases...


Your English is probably a lot more comprehensible than my Switzerlandish, Jacques. 

I don't know what those asterisks are all about either..


----------



## MaestroMD (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe that the asterisks are for members that are "invisible". However, I didn't notice them until I donated, so maybe you can only see them if you have donated...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes,

Admins and Mods can of course view those who have designated themselves "invisible" to the membership in their profile, and I believe that Harri enabled this for the Contributors Group permissions as well.


----------

